# How do you give rep?



## McKay (Oct 7, 2012)

Never figured it out.


----------



## Michael T (Oct 7, 2012)

The little scale symbol below the users info


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 7, 2012)

the scales below a user's avatar.


----------



## McKay (Oct 7, 2012)

Clicking on it does nothing. Never has either. What am I supposed to do?


----------



## McKay (Oct 7, 2012)

Got it. Thanks guys.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 7, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/member-introductions/132487-welcome-new-members-please-read.html


----------

